# Yema 'divers' Watches Using Seiko 7a38 Movements ?



## SEIKO7A38

I was 'googling' on Yahoo Japan (as you do), in an effort to learn more about the Seiko 7A38 series, this evening 

.... and came across a couple of links:

http://www.antiwatchman.com/watch.php?NUM=J-2416

http://www.antiwatchman.com/watch.php?NUM=J-2725

http://www.antiwatchman.com/watch.php?NUM=J-3613

I can't read Japanese (other than by using translation software :blush: ) but these would appear to be French-made, using Seiko 7A38 movements.

Does anybody on here have any experience of these watches, or know anything about them ? :huh:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Let me try that again, adding a couple of their photos ....


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Doh !! :lol:

Not quite 'Diver's' watches, but 'Astronaut's' watches !! :blush:

A little googling (in French, even) on 'Yema Spationaute' provides all the answers, and quite a few photos.

Seems these are as rare / sought-after and pricey as the legendary 'RAF Vulcan' watch. 

Quite a good little read on the Seiko / Yema connection: http://www.harrybishop.ca/?p=1458


----------



## Thian

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Doh !! :lol:
> 
> Not quite 'Diver's' watches, but 'Astronaut's' watches !! :blush:
> 
> A little googling (in French, even) on 'Yema Spationaute' provides all the answers, and quite a few photos.
> 
> Seems these are as rare / sought-after and pricey as the legendary 'RAF Vulcan' watch.
> 
> Quite a good little read on the Seiko / Yema connection: http://www.harrybishop.ca/?p=1458


Knew a guy who bought the Yema Seaspider for its Seiko 4s15 movement, auto, and then flipped it.....The Yemas are rare and collectible for a few guys. Kinda fun watch to have in the collection

Thanks for the research postings!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Thian said:


> Knew a guy who bought the Yema Seaspider for its Seiko 4s15 movement, auto ....


Well, I don't think I'll be looking to add a Yema Spationaute III to my collection just yet, Thian ....

even if is does have a Seiko 7A38 movement. :huh:

Best I can tell, the last one to sell on eBay (in France - item # 330302862480 ) went for a cool 749,00 Euros.


----------



## Thian

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knew a guy who bought the Yema Seaspider for its Seiko 4s15 movement, auto ....
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't think I'll be looking to add a Yema Spationaute III to my collection just yet, Thian ....
> 
> even if is does have a Seiko 7A38 movement. :huh:
> 
> Best I can tell, the last one to sell on eBay (in France - item # 330302862480 ) went for a cool 749,00 Euros.
Click to expand...

outrageously priced! but...whatever the market will bear, right?

Stick to the regular 7Axx.......


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Thian said:


> outrageously priced! but...whatever the market will bear, right?
> 
> Stick to the regular 7Axx.......


Oh, I intend to, Thian. 

There are lots of 'gaps' in my collection of 'regular' 7A38's which need filling, before I contemplate purchasing a Seiko 7A38 'RAF Vulcan', or even a Yema Spationaute III. 

However, just collecting nice examples of the basic models might not be as 'affordable' as I'd anticipated. :huh:

One of the things I've been careful about so far, is buying used gold-tone (plated all over) or black anodised versions of the 7A38. The black ones come up fairly regularly on eBay, but most I've seen, to date, appeared to have a fair amount of plating wear or scratches. Obviously, this shows up on the black versions even worse than on the gold-tone watches.

I should apologise here, because when I included those three links in my first post, I hadn't sussed that it was a Japanese watch sales website. :blush:

Later I went back to it, and searched on 7A38. They have a mint-in box (with tags) black anodised 7A38-7180 for sale. 

Wait for it ..... 










*Â¥89,000 Yen* .... That's almost exactly *Â£650.00 Sterling* !!! :shocking:


----------



## Thian

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> 
> outrageously priced! but...whatever the market will bear, right?
> 
> Stick to the regular 7Axx.......
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I intend to, Thian.
> 
> There are lots of 'gaps' in my collection of 'regular' 7A38's which need filling, before I contemplate purchasing a Seiko 7A38 'RAF Vulcan', or even a Yema Spationaute III.
> 
> However, just collecting nice examples of the basic models might not be as 'affordable' as I'd anticipated. :huh:
> 
> One of the things I've been careful about so far, is buying used gold-tone (plated all over) or black anodised versions of the 7A38. The black ones come up fairly regularly on eBay, but most I've seen, to date, appeared to have a fair amount of plating wear or scratches. Obviously, this shows up on the black versions even worse than on the gold-tone watches.
> 
> I should apologise here, because when I included those three links in my first post, I hadn't sussed that it was a Japanese watch sales website. :blush:
> 
> Later I went back to it, and searched on 7A38. They have a mint-in box (with tags) black anodised 7A38-7180 for sale.
> 
> Wait for it .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Â¥89,000 Yen* .... That's almost exactly *Â£650.00 Sterling* !!! :shocking:
Click to expand...

Yeh, outrageously priced now! I no longer scour the Japan Yahoo auctions...prices have risen too much for my liking! That black one is very nice nevertheless! I personally don't mind a few scratches if the price is right haha! Many of the auction watches I had won had some wabi but others were mintish. but that was before the watch trend hit Japan again and all watches went up in price!!!!


----------



## bromley

Thian said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thian said:
> 
> 
> 
> outrageously priced! but...whatever the market will bear, right?
> 
> Stick to the regular 7Axx.......
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I intend to, Thian.
> 
> There are lots of 'gaps' in my collection of 'regular' 7A38's which need filling, before I contemplate purchasing a Seiko 7A38 'RAF Vulcan', or even a Yema Spationaute III.
> 
> However, just collecting nice examples of the basic models might not be as 'affordable' as I'd anticipated. :huh:
> 
> One of the things I've been careful about so far, is buying used gold-tone (plated all over) or black anodised versions of the 7A38. The black ones come up fairly regularly on eBay, but most I've seen, to date, appeared to have a fair amount of plating wear or scratches. Obviously, this shows up on the black versions even worse than on the gold-tone watches.
> 
> I should apologise here, because when I included those three links in my first post, I hadn't sussed that it was a Japanese watch sales website. :blush:
> 
> Later I went back to it, and searched on 7A38. They have a mint-in box (with tags) black anodised 7A38-7180 for sale.
> 
> Wait for it .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Â¥89,000 Yen* .... That's almost exactly *Â£650.00 Sterling* !!! :shocking:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, outrageously priced now! I no longer scour the Japan Yahoo auctions...prices have risen too much for my liking! That black one is very nice nevertheless! I personally don't mind a few scratches if the price is right haha! Many of the auction watches I had won had some wabi but others were mintish. but that was before the watch trend hit Japan again and all watches went up in price!!!!
Click to expand...

Wow! i have this watch 7A38-7180 with day/date in black, just found out its Â£175 to get fixed!!! would you?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

bromley said:


> Wow! i have this watch 7A38-7180 with day/date in black, just found out its Â£175 to get fixed!!! would you?


I wouldn't get too excited. They're relatively common (in terms of 7A38's rarity).

Problem is finding one, like that one for sale in Japan - mint, with the black (anodised ?) coating intact.

Plenty of dodgy ones about.

There was one on eBay in the UK (for spares or repair) last week, went for only Â£16.00 (item # 160322483890)

Another today - an identical 7A38-7180 (again for spares or repair) in the Philippines, asking $29.50 (# 220388082789).

Me ? I'm hanging on, waiting for a half-decent example - if not that 89,000 Yen minter.


----------



## rdwiow

I have a Yema 7a38, it is rather a dressy GP cased watch, found it on the bay many years ago. Seeing this thread reminded me of it. Will have to wear it again soon

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Thian

rdwiow said:


> I have a Yema 7a38, it is rather a dressy GP cased watch, found it on the bay many years ago. Seeing this thread reminded me of it. Will have to wear it again soon
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


and there is a YEMA diver with the coveted auto 4S15 caliber too!


----------



## Thian

bromley said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thian said:
> 
> 
> 
> outrageously priced! but...whatever the market will bear, right?
> 
> Stick to the regular 7Axx.......
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I intend to, Thian.
> 
> There are lots of 'gaps' in my collection of 'regular' 7A38's which need filling, before I contemplate purchasing a Seiko 7A38 'RAF Vulcan', or even a Yema Spationaute III.
> 
> However, just collecting nice examples of the basic models might not be as 'affordable' as I'd anticipated. :huh:
> 
> One of the things I've been careful about so far, is buying used gold-tone (plated all over) or black anodised versions of the 7A38. The black ones come up fairly regularly on eBay, but most I've seen, to date, appeared to have a fair amount of plating wear or scratches. Obviously, this shows up on the black versions even worse than on the gold-tone watches.
> 
> I should apologise here, because when I included those three links in my first post, I hadn't sussed that it was a Japanese watch sales website. :blush:
> 
> Later I went back to it, and searched on 7A38. They have a mint-in box (with tags) black anodised 7A38-7180 for sale.
> 
> Wait for it .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Â¥89,000 Yen* .... That's almost exactly *Â£650.00 Sterling* !!! :shocking:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, outrageously priced now! I no longer scour the Japan Yahoo auctions...prices have risen too much for my liking! That black one is very nice nevertheless! I personally don't mind a few scratches if the price is right haha! Many of the auction watches I had won had some wabi but others were mintish. but that was before the watch trend hit Japan again and all watches went up in price!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! i have this watch 7A38-7180 with day/date in black, just found out its Â£175 to get fixed!!! would you?
Click to expand...

converting that, makes it $252usd....not worth it! do you know what is wrong? pushers stuck? won't reset? (with working battery of course)

There are guys in the USA who fix watches for SCWF posters and others for way less! Their waiting time is rather long though....


----------



## bromley

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> bromley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! i have this watch 7A38-7180 with day/date in black, just found out its Â£175 to get fixed!!! would you?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't get too excited. They're relatively common (in terms of 7A38's rarity).
> 
> Problem is finding one, like that one for sale in Japan - mint, with the black (anodised ?) coating intact.
> 
> Plenty of dodgy ones about.
> 
> There was one on eBay in the UK (for spares or repair) last week, went for only Â£16.00 (item # 160322483890)
> 
> Another today - an identical 7A38-7180 (again for spares or repair) in the Philippines, asking $29.50 (# 220388082789).
> 
> Me ? I'm hanging on, waiting for a half-decent example - if not that 89,000 Yen minter.
Click to expand...

it was the 1st watch i bought myself with the money from my 1st job, my wife will get it done for my birthday but now wondering if its worth the money! its not an investment, its to use and hopefully get many many years out of it! thanks all for the other comments!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

bromley said:


> it was the 1st watch i bought myself with the money from my 1st job....


So you plan to hang on to it (as I did, myself, with my first Seiko 7A38) ? ;( And I was going to make you an offer for it. :tongue2:



bromley said:


> my wife will get it done for my birthday but now wondering if its worth the money! its not an investment, its to use and hopefully get many many years out of it!


As you can't PM yet .... drop me an eMail to P4Skett (AT) aol (DOT) com ....

And I _*may*_ be able to put you in contact with someone who can _*possibly*_ repair it for you rather more cheaply.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Speaking of Yema 'Divers' watches (using Seiko 7A38 movements), as we were ....

Thanks to a heads up from Lee ('Catflem'), I managed to pick one up very cheaply on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220501628500










But my next (non-Seiko) 7A38 project should be even more interesting. :huh:

A complete re-build of a Yema Spationaute III !










It's going to be based on this (for spares or repairs) 'beater': http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180439687928

.... fitted with a fresh spare 7A38(A) movement, that I happen to have put to one side,

.... and a very special 'limited edition' Yema Spationaute III dial face: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350281346503

Note the Russian and French flags (instead of the usual 'Y' logo).


----------



## SEIKO7A38

A cross-posting from my 'collection' thread - my Kamatz and Yema '7A38 Pseudo Plongeurs':


----------



## seiko6139

I like Seiko 7A38s but the Yema versions are a bit ugly IMHO. Good for spare parts though. Mind you, 7A38s are very reliable. :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

seiko6139 said:


> I like Seiko 7A38s but the Yema versions are a bit ugly IMHO.


What do you expect ?? :down: They're French ! :artist: Vive La Differance (and all that) ! :blind:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Speaking of Yema 'Divers' watches (using Seiko 7A38 movements), as we were ....
> 
> .... a Yema Spationaute III !


There is another well known Yema chronograph, which was based on the Seiko 7A38 movement -

(Well known, that is, to French Yema watch collectors, and very much sought after, apparently) ....

.... the original Yema Flygraf, from 1989.










.... and I have one incoming, courtesey of eBay France. 

My latest non-Seiko 7A38 (seller's eBay listing photo):


----------



## seiko6139

I like the sliderule bezel Paul. I do prefer Seiko designs though.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

seiko6139 said:


> I like the sliderule bezel Paul. I do prefer Seiko designs though.


What's not to like, Ian ? :huh: Heck it's even got a 'Mercedes-Benz' hour hand. 

As I wrote in a previous post - it's French - so it's 'different'.

But to me, it's just another very collectable 7A38 based design.

Seiko did a couple of pretty awful-looking (IMHO) 7A38's by the way ....

Check out the 7A38-6060 Sports Diver for example: http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/dir1/chrono_quartz/7A38-6060/index.html


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... the original Yema Flygraf, from 1989.
> 
> .... and I have one incoming, courtesey of eBay France.
> 
> My latest non-Seiko 7A38 (seller's eBay listing photo):


In fact, I was in such a rush to hit the 'Buy it Now' button, I didn't realize who I was buying from. :blush:

One might have been rather put off by the seller's choice of eBay username 'lowcostwatches' ....

.... and the worrying detail that they had a feedback rating of only (1) at the time I found their listings. <_<

(Note: You'll only be able to see the remaining items they have for sale on www.ebay.fr )

However, I've since been doing quite a bit of reading (in French) on FAM (Forumamontres) ....

.... in an effort to 'gen up' on Yema, and particularly their Seiko 7A38-based chrono's.

It turns out that the seller is the wife of none other than the former managing director of Yema ....

.... Louis-Eric Beckensteiner, who is now sadly selling off his personal Yema collection on eBay. 



Robert said:


> Their website, under historique, has a Flygraf under 1989.


So it appears that the Yema Flygraf which I have just purchased is the very same watch ....

.... in that larger image (middle of post #20 ) which originally came from the old Yema website !

Unfortunately, I missed the opportunity of buying Monsieur B's minty Yema Spationaute III. 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250549595494 (someone beat me to it by a matter of hours. :angry: )


----------



## SEIKO7A38

rdwiow said:


> I have a *Yema 7A38*, it is rather a dressy GP cased watch, found it on the bay many years ago.
> 
> Seeing this thread reminded me of it. Will have to wear it again soon.


Rob.

I'd like to see a photo of it, if you've got one you could upload to this thread, please.

It would be interesting to know what other Seiko 7Axx based watches Yema produced 

.... besides their 'Pseudo Plongeur'; Spationaute III and (the original) 1989 Yema Flygraf.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a *Yema 7A38*, it is rather a dressy GP cased watch, found it on the bay many years ago.
> 
> Seeing this thread reminded me of it. Will have to wear it again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob.
> 
> I'd like to see a photo of it, if you've got one you could upload to this thread, please.
Click to expand...

Rob PM'd me links to a couple of photos of his Yema 7A38 'dressy' chrono' ....

.... and kindly gave his permission for me to upload them to the thread myself:



















Cheers, Rob. :thumbsup:


----------



## seiko6139

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> seiko6139 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sliderule bezel Paul. I do prefer Seiko designs though.
> 
> 
> 
> What's not to like, Ian ? :huh: Heck it's even got a 'Mercedes-Benz' hour hand.
> 
> As I wrote in a previous post - it's French - so it's 'different'.
> 
> But to me, it's just another very collectable 7A38 based design.
> 
> Seiko did a couple of pretty awful-looking (IMHO) 7A38's by the way ....
> 
> Check out the 7A38-6060 Sports Diver for example: http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/dir1/chrono_quartz/7A38-6060/index.html
Click to expand...

That is pretty ugly! Point taken :jawdrop:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Rob PM'd me links to a couple of photos of his Yema 7A38 'dressy' chrono' ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Rob. :thumbsup:


Said 'dressy' Yema 7A38 chrono' is now the newest non-Seiko addition to my 7A38 collection. :naughty:

Thanks for agreeing to part with it, Rob. :thumbsup: Not sure how often I'll wear it in public  but it's definately a keeper ! :yes:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Another partial cross-posting from my collection thread:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Incidentally, interesting movement in that Kamatz. Although it's pretty obviously a Seiko 7A38 movement (the old battery I removed was a genuine Seiko), the movement has a different anti-magnetic shield (and positive terminal plate). It is signed 'SHIMAUCHI Ltd'. and 'V906' (instead of Seiko 7A38A), but has all the other usual markings: Japan; 15 Jewel; unadjusted.


I'm just getting ready to finish nailing my restored 'ex-eBay beater' Yema Spationaute III back together.

Here's a couple of quick and dirty photos of the Shimauchi Ltd. signed '7A38' (V906) movement.

Note: no mention of the word 'Seiko' anywhere. But any 7Axx enthusiast would recognise this:



















Note that Shimauchi Ltd., is *printed* where Seiko would normally be stamped ....

.... and that the (seperate) battery positive terminal plate is completely blank.

On a Seiko 7A38(A) movement, the +ve terminal plate would normally be stamped 7A38A and FIFTEEN 15 JEWELS.

As you can see in the close-up of the Shimauchi back-plate '15J' has been moved onto the main anti-magnetic shield.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> But my next (non-Seiko) 7A38 project should be even more interesting. .... A complete re-build of a Yema Spationaute III !
> 
> It's going to be based on this (for spares or repairs) 'beater': http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180439687928
> 
> and a very special 'limited edition' Yema Spationaute III dial face: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350281346503
> 
> Note the Russian and French flags (instead of the usual 'Y' logo).


As purchased (the eBay seller's listing photo):












SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I'm just getting ready to finish nailing my restored 'ex-eBay beater' Yema Spationaute III back together.


I wanted to get this particular re-build finished this weekend. It had taken rather longer than planned.

But I decided to dismantle it one more time, and re-brush the lugs again, before I fitted the new strap.

The watch had obviously led quite a hard previous life, and the lugs and bezel had taken a battering.

(There's always a trade-off between how much material you remove, to 'polish out' deep scratches and dings,

.... and retaining the original 'definition'. I decided on light-ish refurbishment, leaving some of her 'battle scars'.)

.... And of course, by the time I'd finished, around 2:00pm, the light had all but gone. :angry:



















Not bad for what started off as a relatively cheap (66 Euros) eBay beater, eh ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Well, I don't think I'll be looking to add a Yema Spationaute III to my collection just yet, Thian ....
> 
> .... even if is does have a Seiko 7A38 movement.
> 
> Best I can tell, the last one to sell on eBay (in France - item # 330302862480) went for a cool 749,00 Euros.


Did I really write that - little more than 9 months ago ? :huh:

There is, incidentally, currently another rarer white-faced Yema Spationaute III on eBay asking 750 Euros. 



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Not bad for what started off as a relatively cheap (66 Euros) eBay beater, eh ?


In fact, with the replacement crystal; new strap and that 'slightly different' dial face ....

The project ended up costing me a little over Â£100.

It certainly has considerable 'wrist presence' too !












SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Note the Russian and French flags (instead of the usual 'Y' logo).


From what I have gathered so far, that dial came from an original Yema factory prototype.

The Russian 'Hammer and Sickle', and French Tricolour flags are beautifully hand painted.


----------



## DMP

It's been interesting watching this story evolve, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

DMP said:


> It's been interesting watching this story evolve, thanks for sharing.


Thanks, Dave.

It's been a steady learning curve for me, ever since I found those 2 Yema Spationaute III's on that Japanese website.

I haven't finished my research into Yema (and other non-Seiko brands using 7A38 movements), by any means, yet.

One question I still can't find a (straight) answer to is why the Seiko 7A38 movements in Yema chronographs

were signed 'Shimauchi Ltd.' and 'V906', when Seiko owned Yema (through C.G.H., their French subsidiary).

Really makes no sense to me. 

I've asked the question in a few places, including Harry Bishop's Yema blog page: http://www.harrybishop.ca/?p=1458

Harry's reply was:



> Hi Paul â€" sorry Iâ€™ve seen the same question on some forums, and know nothing substantive about this, I expect the details may be on some of the Japanese sites but have been unable to confirm. Seiko have always numbered their â€œprivate labelâ€ movements differently than the equivalent/base Seiko watch movement, even if basically the same. They have provided movements for many watch brands you would never think of having Seiko movements in them. It would be great to have a list of movements showing which Seiko/OEM movement numbers match each other, but Iâ€™m not aware of there being one.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I haven't finished my research into Yema (and other non-Seiko brands using 7A38 movements), by any means, yet.


To which end, I've been trawling other French watch enthusiast forums (besides 'Forumamontres')



rdwiow said:


> I have a Yema 7a38, it is rather a dressy GP cased watch, found it on the bay many years ago.


I came across a photo of another 'dressy' G-P (and obviously 7A38-based) Yema chronograph on Chronomania.net.

The watch face design is quite similar to the 'dressy' Yema I bought from Rob recently,

but the case is more reminiscent of Cartier or Ebel designs of the 1980's. Very 1980's.










It was posted in a 'Friday watch' thread, over a year ago, by a 'Franck-ophile' using the handle 'Guinness'. :cheers:

It took me a while to figure out how to contact him, but I did, and we've traded a few emails this weekend. 

He gave his permission to re-post his photo, and kindly emailed me a few more. Merci encore, Monsieur. :thumbsup:

The watch belonged to his late father, who bought it Paris, in 1987 or 1988. The list price was around 4500 Francs.

So that's 5 different Yema '7A38' models identified so far. I wonder how many more they built ? :lookaround:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just getting ready to finish nailing my restored 'ex-eBay beater' Yema Spationaute III back together.
> 
> 
> 
> But I decided to dismantle it one more time, and re-brush the lugs again, before I fitted the new strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for what started off as a relatively cheap (66 Euros) eBay beater, eh ?
Click to expand...

I've had a couple of people ask me where I got the blue shark strap for my Yema Spationaute III. :huh:

I'm very pleased with the final result - it's a *very* close match for the original Yema branded strap. 










Except it isn't a French-made 'Requin Veritable' .... it's actually a German-made 'Echt Haifisch' strap. :blush:










"Sacre Bleu !!" "Mon Dieu !!" I hear the froggies wailing in outrage. :lookaround:

The brand / make was - wait for it .....

'*Colditz Pazifik*' :rofl: (Google just that if you want to find a link to the supplier).

It's 22mm, tapering to 20mm at the buckle (which I later changed), and superb quality.

Unfortunately, it was the last 'Navy Blue' 22mm that the German seller had left in stock ....

So you won't find the photos above (originally lifted from) on his website any more  ....

Only the Black and 'Royal' Blue versions (which taper from 22mm to 18mm, incidentally).


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... the original Yema Flygraf, from 1989 .... and I have one incoming, courtesey of eBay France.
> 
> My latest non-Seiko 7A38 (seller's eBay listing photo):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turns out that the seller is the wife of none other than the former managing director of Yema ....
> 
> .... Louis-Eric Beckensteiner, who is now sadly selling off his personal Yema collection on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their website, under historique, has a Flygraf under 1989.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it appears that the Yema Flygraf which I have just purchased is the very same watch ....
> 
> .... in that larger image (middle of post #20 ) which originally came from the old Yema website !
Click to expand...

There were a couple of other things which made me certain that my Yema Flygraf was one and the same watch.

One of them was the strap which it was fitted with (in the both the eBay listing photo, and on the old Yema website).

It was rather a nice white-stitched black crocodile strap. It suited the watch well - and it was a Yema strap too. 

But when the watch arrived I became a little suspicious. For one thing, it was fitted with a Yema deployment clasp. 

The strap was also 'stamped' Yema, but in the more modern lower case typeface logo, rather than block capitals. :lookaround:

Turns out the strap came from a much later Yema FlyGraf model from the mid 1990's.

One was listed on eBay France, last month - and as soon as I saw the strap, I knew:

















Apart from the fact that it was 'wrong' for the watch, I didn't like the Yema deployment clasp.

It was bulky, uncomfortable, and fiddly to use. So I first swapped it for a plain stainless buckle.

Problem was, that because the strap was designed for a deployment clasp, it was a bit short. :angry:

So began the search for a better strap for my Yema Flygraf.

This is the only photo I've seen of a NOS 1989 Yema Flygraph on the correct original Yema strap:










It appears to be just plain black calf leather with black stitching; remborde construction and heavily padded.

I dabbled around with one or two alternatives ....

(including mistakenly ordering a 22mm Darlena Pilot from Eddie Platts - his mistake, not mine, incidentally. :tongue2: )

.... but eventually came back to settling for what I'd originally set my heart on, but was listed as no longer available -

A 22mm TSS Brooklands MkII in Black Grained Calf with White Stitching.



















Not strictly 100% 'correct' for a 1989 Yema Flygraf I'll grant you, but I happen to like how it looks !


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Said 'dressy' Yema 7A38 chrono' is now the newest non-Seiko addition to my 7A38 collection. :naughty:
> 
> Thanks for agreeing to part with it, Rob. :thumbsup:


At some point in the not too distant future, Rob's (ex) 'dressy' Yema chrono' will go away for re-plating.

Overall, the plating's still quite good - just worn through to the base metal on the rather prominent lugs.

For the time being, I've stuck it on a 'generic' glazed honey-coloured 'mock-croc' strap I had laying around.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

This is where I show my total lack of watch photography skills. :blush:

I thought to round the thread off, I'd take a 'family portrait' of my little collection of Yema 7A38's.

Trying to get all 4 dial faces in focus, 3 of which have domed crystals, hence prone to reflections ....

using a 16:9 wide angle format and macro at the same time - ain't easy - even with an idiot-proof camera ! :angry:

Ma petite famille de Yema 7A38:










.... and a slightly earlier attempt - sharper focus, but with the odd reflection:










Note to self: Must get some plain stands without Seiko logos !


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> But my next (non-Seiko) 7A38 project should be even more interesting. :huh:
> 
> A complete re-build of a Yema Spationaute III !
> 
> It's going to be based on this (for spares or repairs) 'beater': http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180439687928


I'm quite pleased with the results of my ex-eBay (66 Euro) 'beater' Yema Spationaute III re-build project,

.... and also having acquired a nice used example of the 'sister' Yema Flygraf, you think I'd be satisfied. :huh:

But I'm always on the lookout for better examples for my collection. 

To which end, I'd still left my saved eBay searches up for these two. :naughty:

Another Yema Flygraf (1989) came up on eBay France, last week: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250584845150

Which will probably prove to be a slightly more challenging resto' project for it's buyer:










Obviously having suffered either water damage, or more likely serious internal corrosion by an old leaking battery.

Just shows how sought after these are by French collectors. Went for a healthy â‚¬87.79 Euros (Approx. Â£78.70).


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Speaking of Yema 'Divers' watches (using Seiko 7A38 movements), as we were ....
> 
> Thanks to a heads up from Lee ('Catflem'), I managed to pick one up very cheaply on eBay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220501628500


And also speaking about slipping sweep second hands on 7A38's (as I was elsewhere in another thread) ....

Another of those Yema (model # N8 OP8 96) 'Divers Chrono's' came up on eBay in the States last week.

The eBay auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360249365074 .... ended about an hour or so ago.










This one sold for a mere $32.00 (plus $30.00 shipping to UK) , compared to the $33.00 I paid for mine ....

However, going by the seller's description (which he re-listed after my questions on the first listing):



> *NO COMPROMISE ON SHIPPING COST OVERSEAS.THANKS.*
> 
> *
> BIG WATCH,WORKS BUT NEEDS A FRESH BATTERY,**the chronograph hand moves back and fourth but does not go further than just a step,** THIS IS A FAIRLY EXPENSIVE WATCH,NOT A CHEAP COPY,VERY WELL MADE.SEE OTHER YEMA WATCHES ON EBAY FOR COMPARISON.*


.... I don't think this one will be just a simple case of re-locating the sweep second hand spring tensioner. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I'm quite pleased with the results of my ex-eBay (66 Euro) 'beater' Yema Spationaute III re-build project,
> 
> .... and also having acquired a nice used example of the 'sister' Yema Flygraf, you think I'd be satisfied. :huh:
> 
> But I'm always on the lookout for better examples for my collection.
> 
> To which end, I'd still left my saved eBay searches up for these two. :naughty:


Another Yema Spationaute III came up on eBay in France, last week -

Not a particularly good example: scratched crystal; dial lume discoloured and a non-original strap:










Quite fancied another one, and made a couple of low bids on it, but gave up when I saw it had gone over 150 Euros. :thumbsdown:

Bidding ended earlier tonight at a healthy â‚¬188.00 Euros: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170476122806


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Another Yema Spationaute III came up on eBay in France, last week -
> 
> Not a particularly good example: scratched crystal; dial lume discoloured and a non-original strap:
> 
> Bidding ended earlier tonight at a healthy â‚¬188.00 Euros: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170476122806


And another was listed on eBay France last weekend: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270574492103

*MONTRE DE COLLECTION YEMA*

MODELE SPATIONAUTE 3










In slightly better external condition than the previous example ....

But again with badly discoloured dial face lume and on a wrong (*brown*) strap.

Probably only worth mentioning, because this one has the alternate version of the production dial face:

With 'PARIS' between 'YEMA' and the 'Y' logo, and 'QUARTZ' (next to 100M) over the seconds sub-dial.

The seller listed it with a rather ambitious opening bid price of *300 Euros*.  There were no takers. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The seller listed it with a rather ambitious opening bid price of *300 Euros*.  There were no takers. :thumbsdown:


.... and re-listed it, and re-listed it again .... :yawn:

But some of their French owners seem to think these Spationaute III's are worth serious money. :dontgetit:

I happended to pop over to the French forum Chronomania.net for a loosksee, fortnight ago, and found another ....

.... just listed in their Petites Annonces section:










Described as 'Neuve de Stock' (meaning N.O.S.), but with no mention of box or papers, and asking *500* Euros !! :shocking:

Lume discoloration on this example wasn't so bad, and at least it's on the orginal Yema Navy Blue Sharkskin strap.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Going back to one of the first posts in this thread, where I wrote:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Best I can tell, the last one to sell on eBay (in France - item # 330302862480 ) went for a cool 749,00 Euros.


Now, if I do remember correctly, *THAT* particular Spationaute III was one of the rarer white faced versions.

The seller '1PlaceVendome' soon turned up another example, which first appeared on eBay in November last year ....












SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... and re-listed it, and re-listed it again .... :yawn:


Which has been re-listed, and re-listed and relisted, ever since, at *750 Euros* .... ad nauseum.

Much as I fancy one of these to go with my blue-faced Spationaute III, ummm  .... I don't think so ....









.... *EVER* at those kind of silly asking prices. Even if they don't share the same 'Discoloured Lume' problem ! :derisive:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Much as I fancy one of these to go with my blue-faced Spationaute III, ummm  ....


Much as I'd also like to collect *ALL* the Yema '7A38' variants (or should I call them the Yema *N8*'s - of more anon) ....

This was always going to be a distraction from my main objective - collecting the Seiko 7A38's, which spawned them. :lookaround:



rdwiow said:


> I have a Yema 7A38, it is rather a dressy GP cased watch, found it on the bay many years ago.


In the last fortnight, a couple more slightly differently cased 'dressy' gold-plated Yema '7A38's came up on eBay:

One in the USA, and the other in France, within days of each other, and I nearly very bought them both !


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Yema 7A38, it is rather a dressy GP cased watch, found it on the bay many years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> In the last fortnight, a couple more slightly differently cased 'dressy' gold-plated Yema '7A38's came up on eBay:
> 
> One in the USA ....
Click to expand...

This is the one which I bought, from the US eBay seller, which Parcel Farce delivered this morning ....

Sorry :blush: .... Just the eBay seller's listing photos, for now:





















































It's very close, not only in appearance, to the one I subsequently bought from Rob, earlier this year:

Rob's (as was) is a Yema model # N81W43, and this is a model # N81W53.

It's in lovely original condition, with no visible wear of the gold plating, and an unmarked crystal.

Indeed, looking at the minimal amount of staining / wear on the original Yema pigskin strap ....

It was probably kept for 'Sunday Best', and spent more time in that Chinese lacquer box it came in.

Winning the auction only cost me $62.50 - but unfortunately thanks to the intransigence of the eBay seller ....

.... who insisted on shipping USPS EXPRESS Mail (*$43*), incoming VAT and clearance charges by Parcel Farce (Â£13.50 !! - for 'Priority' clearance - Joke  ) - in total, it effectively ended costing me double that !! :sadwalk:

Only problem with the watch, is that (once again) a previously pristine polished case-back has been ruined ....

.... by some ham-fisted clown with a two-prong case-back removal tool. :angry: Still, I have the Dremel Moto-Tool ....

So, I should be able to fix that relatively easily - with an hour or so's careful rotary polishing.









Already been looking for a new strap for it. Light tan Ostrich (minimal quill marks) will suit it nicely, methinks. :secret:


----------



## ollyhock

post count dont mean anything to me, heres some watch porn


----------



## mrteatime

ollyhock said:


> post count dont mean anything to me, heres some watch porn


who'd have thought eh? seiko 7a38 movts in those???  :bag: :bag:

*
*


----------



## BlueKnight

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> At least a few people seem to enjoy reading my stuff. Haven't quite finished yet, BTW ....


Well, I for one enjoy your posts. You are enthusiastic about your Seikos and it shows. Unlike a couple of poseurs on this forum who are all talk and no substance you always back your posts with facts and pictures instead of hot air and fiction. Carry on soldier.


----------



## watchking1

> Unlike a couple of poseurs on this forum who are all talk and no substance you always back your posts with facts and pictures instead of hot air and fiction. Carry on soldier.


 :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## abinyaevo

Dear all, any advice about this one?


----------



## abinyaevo

No one seems to answer my question above?


----------

